# 2014 Nissan versa s plus



## Rcn (11 mo ago)

I have a 2014 Nissan versa s plus with a Xtronic CVT what kind of transmission fluid my car requires CVT type ns-2 or ns3 ? I would gladly appreciate a response.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rcn said:


> I have a 2014 Nissan versa s plus with a Xtronic CVT what kind of transmission fluid my car requires CVT type ns-2 or ns3 ? I would gladly appreciate a response.


According to the FSM it requires Nissan CVT fluid NS-3.


----------



## Rcn (11 mo ago)

Thanks 👍 rogoman


----------

